# International Highrise Award



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Today i 'd like to show you a documentation about the highrise Award given by the City of Frankfurt in Cooperation with the german Architecture Museum located there. 

They announce this award every 2 years to honour the most innovative Building being built in that period, considering ecological,functional, technical aspects. 



In the year 2010/11 the Winner was the "MET" in Bangkok. 
_









http://www.highrise-frankfurt.de/en/IHA_2010/prize_winner.html

The Met is decidedly programmatic in terms of its functionality. It hinges on the idea of opening up a high-rise, enabling it to quite literally breathe within a mega-city. 










With its individual sky gardens, it is interesting in itself, particularly in a district of Bangkok. Its facade breaks down the scale, while housing a passive, straightforward, and intelligent solution._



















Similar to the principe of Le Corbusier,it is tougher and more radical than previous WOHA designs. It meets the need that Thais have for a personal front door, importinga suburban situation into the sky, which is a luxury in itself and therefore very desirable.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

that's indeed a remarkable building!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

i like the idea of connecting this 6 vertical "parts" with open sky gardens


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

some of my shots of the exhib




the man from k-town said:


> Exhibition in the architecture museum: Int. Highrise Award 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The Finalists 2010 


*1. Shanghai WFC, China*








http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/shanghai-world-financial-center/131

* 2. Aqua Tower, Chicago, USA*
*http://www.highrise-frankfurt.de/en/IHA_2010/Aqua_Tower.html*







http://www.architecture.org/architecture-chicago/buildings-of-chicago/building/aqua/






*3. Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower, Tokyo, Japan*







http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/mode-gakuen-cocoon-tower/1596




Special Recognition for Technological Advancement

*
Burj Khalifa, Dubai, UAE*








https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burj_Khalifa




Nominated Projects 2010




Landmark East Kwun Tong, Hong Kong
Bank of America Tower, NYC
Maastoren, Rotterdam
Court of Justice of the EU, Luxembourg
ME Barcelona Hotel, Barcelona
Santos Place, Brisbane
HQ Süddeutscher Verlag, Munich
Breeze Tower, Osaka
Tornado Tower, Doha
The Red Apple, Rotterdam
ICC, Hong Kong
Palais Quartier Tower, Frankfurt
Manitoba Hydro Place, Winnipeg Canada
Bundle Matrix, Seoul
235 West Van Buren, Winnipeg
Opernturm, Frankfurt
Las Torres de Hercules, Los Barrios
O-14, Dubai
Comcast Tower, Philadelphia
Broadgate Tower, London
Trump Int. Tower, Chicago
T1 Tower, Paris
source: Book: Best High-rises 2010/11


official Page: http://www.highrise-frankfurt.de/en/index.html





If you are interested in the Book, which is written in both english and german and I shurely can recommend it as a highrise fan you can order it here: http://www.dam-online.de/portal/en/Publications/Order/2076/0/0/mod1182-order86640/1853.aspx


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

All publications with sample pages 



http://www.highrise-frankfurt.de/en/publications.html


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The highrise award 2018 been anounced. 





*Winner:* Torre Reforma, Mexico City











source: 

http://international-highrise-award.com/en/iha-2018/prize-winner/




The Exhib in the Architecture Museum Frankfurt has started this month and goes till march 2019


http://dam-online.de/portal/en/Exhi...ward2018/0/0/91217/mod1176-details1/1843.aspx


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Which buildings were nominated for 2018?


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

The thing with all these skyscraper awards is that they're really just as superficial as a beauty pageant as no one on the jury actually visits these buildings and especially their context but solely base their decisions on photography and content provided by the architect or developer, or look beyond what happens to be in fashion at the moment. That's why already well-known usual suspects who don't need the extra attention always win these things. Then again like most awards, these are handed out to boost the image of the giver, not so much the recipients.


----------

